# Xen als Desktop OS



## GalaxyWarrior (17. Februar 2010)

Hi,
ich habe mich schon einige Zeit mit Xen beschäftigt und auch einen Root Server mit verschiedenen VM laufen.
Nun stehe ich zu hause öfter vor dem Problem, dass ich mal Windows in verschiedenen Versionen, mal Linux etc brauche.
Da immer den Rechner neu starten und auch noch tausende verschiedene Windows und Linux varianten zu installieren halte ich für äußerst umständlich.

Wäre es prizipiell nicht möglich einen Xen Server aufzusetzen und dann zwischen den Desktops zu switchen? Also mit Xen als OS zwecks besserer Performance?

Gruß
GalaxyWarrior


----------

